# Using a decoy, please help.



## NDnowGA (Jul 5, 2007)

I just ordered a buck (or doe if I take the antlers off) decoy. I have never used one, have tried to read as much as I can about the best setups. I will be hunting from the ground, with good cover, and from a tree stand.

Anyone have any good advice about the best setup positions? From which direction will bucks most likely approach-front, side or rear?

I will be bow hunting in ND for the 3 days prior to gun season opener, private (family) land, lightly pressured deer, next to deep coulies, small patches of timber, CRP with slews and cattails and harvest bean and hopefully corn and sunflower fields.

Thank you in advance for any words of advice. Also, the area doesn't have hunters that rattle and use calls so they are quite effective.

C


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

When using the decoy make sure it is clearly visible. You want that buck to lock eyes with it as soon as he steps out of the woods. Your decoy will work best if you go back to hunting field edges. I would recommend staying out of the woods because it won't be as visible. If your hunting a harvested corn field set that decoy out in front and do some calling. This way if there is a buck anywhere in the vicinity he will see it because he's in the wide open field. Hunt the does. Don't be scared to give out a snort wheeze also.. Have fun


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Have the buck decoy face your position and the doe facing away from you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would stay out of field edges or fields period at that time. By late october, early november deer have been highly pressured.....goose hunters. When those goose and duck guns go off mature bucks go nocturnal. Even if the property you hunt has light pressure, you can bet those deer have heard guns, and very possibly ran into people already. They dont get big by being dumb.
If you just want a buck, hunt the field, but if your after good bucks Id stick to staging areas just inside the woods, look for these in any small clearings, or in the corners of fields just back into the woods 30-50 yards, small "bays" of the field surrounded by trees, my favorite ones are in the bases of tree points that go out into the field, if you have them.
Your decoy wont be as visible there, but by placing it in a high traffic area that bucks (and does) will already naturally be using to access the fields you greatly increase your odds of success.
Put your decoy within shooting range upwind of your stand or blind, ive noticed most bucks will scent check a decoy before venturing close to check it out. This is especially true if the rut isnt strong yet, they could be somewhat shy and you may have to wack em before they actually get to the decoy. If the rut is stronger or your in the peak they could just charge right in.
I would set up as a doe that has come in heat early. Get a can call, some tinks 69, and try to fool a buck into thinking hes getting some early action.
Dont handle the decoy with bare hands or let it EVER touch your skin, make sure that thing is clean of any scent. (I used to carry my carry-lite around in a plastic contractor bag).

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunting staging areas is a great way to arrow a buck, but come rut the does are obviously still feeding on a regular basis and those bucks begin to wander. Bucks begin to venture out of these staging areas a lot earlier. You don't want this decoy in a high traffic area (trail) ...does/smaller bucks often spook easily from the decoy so you want to be off the beaten path. By hunting the field edges, but staying within reasonable distance of staging areas your using that decoy to your advantage. One of the main things to ask yourself when using that decoy " Is it visible? Bucks are cruising, you will often see bucks that you have never seen before in your area, keep that decoy in the open so wherever that deer is watching from he can get a look at it.


----------

